# SoCA is burning



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

About 10:30pm a fire started in the Sylmar area of Los Angeles county in CA. Many homes have been lost and this morning the fire is still not in any control. Just north of this fire we have another on blazing for the past several days with the same outcome, homes lost. 10,000+ people have been evacuated in Sylmar.

Santa Ana winds to 75mph have been blowing all night long making it impossible for the very dedicated fire department to do their job.

This morning we now have a third and forth fire in the area. Corona Ca has a fire starting, I can see the smoke from where I live, about 10 miles away. Then yet another fire started this morning in the Palos Verde Pennisula area.

It is so sad to see the homes families and those faces of the devistated individuals that have lost or have a home in the path of these fires.

Prayers are needed for these people. I know that some members do live in these areas and my prayers to these people and all that are in these areas.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

My friend's parents live in Yorba linda a few streets over from a few of the houses that have been lost to the fire. He tried to get over there to help them get out but was denied access. Our prayers go out to his parents and the other folks in that area. They recently brought in a DC 10 to do drops in the area. Seeing it in action is a sight to see.I live about 15 miles from there and the air is terrible, very smoky and ash is everywhere.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

The smoke in Fullerton is just terrible. I live west of Harbor Blvd. in Fullerton which is quite away from the Brea fire. Still the smoke and ashes are making the area look like it is sunset. It is so dark that all the automatic lights went on. 

Once again I pray that all are ok that live in the areas of the fires.


----------

